# i miss sa



## a_young_mind (Jan 16, 2009)

There's times, now that iv moved when something reminds me of home and of all the people i have left behind which instantly makes my eyes water. i try to hide this as i do not want to upset my family that already find it hard to adapt in this new environment. I miss my old school and just my routines that i was so used to. sometimes i feel useless here. i shouldn't complain, i have made friends, i just get so sick of always trying so hard to fit in and understand their way of life and right now seem more alone than ever. 

i am afraid that now that i have moved countries, that time will pass and i will not fit in with my old life-style nor my new one. It feels as if my life is moving but i am stuck and undecided about life and the end result. South africa has so much culture and life, where everything is always on the move and never any disappointment apart from the crime.

Im starting to forget the reasons i moved in the first place and what was so bad with south africa that made me want to move so badly...


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Young Mind, it really is all in the mind.
you might remember that we called English emigrants "Souties" because they were always comparing SA to "Home" and it was never enough.
Now the boots on the other foot, and yes SA has great weather ,r Families and friends are there, but when I went back for a 6 week holiday to finally decide, the friends had all moved on with their lives, the family had all gotten older, but most of all, within two days i was back into the constant vigilance thingie when driving, a bit of nervousness when the electric gate was'nt opening and a car was coming, the dogs barking at night suddenly going quiet, the sirens and sometimes gun shots in the night.
The wife and child coming back later at night and the cell phones battery is flat and all you get is a voicemail.
And I looked at my lifestyle overseas , its as cold as the highveld used to get, it is wetter, the people have a different sense of humour but they laugh easily ,They have a simpler lifestyle and are'nt as "wereld wys" as Saffas seem to be.
But when I took the time to volunteer for things, and kept my mouth shut apart from friendliness, and did the odd kindness, picking up a stray dog from the highway which ended up belonging to an old lady who had been rushed to Hospital and the ambulance left the gate open, stopping to help an old ballie with a flat tyre and he was younger than me.
You need to step out of your box and learn new things wether you move to Kakamas,Cape Town or Cape Canaveral.
Lifes too short to be unhappy, you want to go back, go back, if you moved because of the kids,then its another sacrifice you might have to make.
it took me two years to settle and acclimatise.
best thing I ever did.
and yes, the smell of red earth thats been baked by the summer sun and just got hit by a fat water druppel will be with me forever, but yesterday is History and tomorrow does'nt exist yet.


----------



## a_young_mind (Jan 16, 2009)

Your right, i was beginning to forget why i moved. i will be returning home for a few weeks this year. Im hoping my view will be the same as yours was when u went back to visit. thanks for the help i really appreciate it


----------

